# Bits Trader



## Dal-the-Heretic (Feb 8, 2011)

There comes a time when we all need a 'BIT' that we can't seem to find anywhere. So I thought I'd start a thread where we can trade bits with each other. Simply post a comment of the bit you need and if someone has that bit and they're willing to trade they can reply with a bit they would like in return.
HAPPY TRADING EVERYONE :victory::friends:


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

chaos Marauder horsemen banner

Dark Eldar heads

Bloodletter swords

chaos Terminator front bodies

possesed bits with as litlle mechanical parts as posible

A complete miniature of a a Warhammer Fantasy core unit who is on the side of good prevered still in loose bits.

If you have some bit laying around you would like to get rid of and which would fit a warriors of chaos army feel free to make a sugestion.

I can trade WoC bits and use paypall for trading

Edit: SHouldn't this be in the trading section of the forum?


----------



## Dal-the-Heretic (Feb 8, 2011)

May have a couple termie front bodies, will check.

Found 1 (used other 1 on my obliterator conversion um working on). Here's a few bits I need. Hopefully we can trade.

CSM Terminator LORD chainfist
CSM Terminator reaper autocannon
CSM Terminator lord combi melta
CSM Possesed wings
CSM Terminator shoulder pads
CSM Terminator lord book accessory

Also, I have an Ogre Bulls Banner if that's any use to you? Or a slaanesh daemonettes banner?


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

I have everything from those things apart from the auto cannon and the shoulder pads. i'm not really intrested in those banners.


----------



## Dal-the-Heretic (Feb 8, 2011)

Chainfist for torso?


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

I send a pm so othe rpeople can also talk on this tread.


----------



## Pearlay (Nov 26, 2009)

Couple good places for parts:
*35% off* http://www.dicebucket.com/servlet/the-Blood-Angels/Categories 
*Razorback Weapons* http://thewargamerslounge.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=101&Itemid=159 
*More 40K* http://www.thewarstore.com/


----------



## Dal-the-Heretic (Feb 8, 2011)

I have a spare baneblade cannon if anybody needs 1.
Let me know and we'll try and sort a trade.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

You know we have a trading post area on the forums? Yep sure do, probably better off there then in the middle of the painting section.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Completely wrong area. As Djinn pointed out we do have a trading area which is where this thread is going. Any further trading should take place there as this area is for painting, converting, and general discussion of the hobby aspect of these games.


----------



## Starship Trooper (Dec 2, 2009)

I've got all this if any one is interested...
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showpost.php?p=892498&postcount=12


----------

